# timberwolves looking at rogers



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

The Minnesota Timberwolves are close to signing Rodney Rogers of the Boston Celtics to a 1 year, $4.7 million contract. This could help the Timberwolves a lot, they can have a starting power foward that works hard. The Nets are also looking at him, but are not offering him that much money, a 1 year, $2.8 million dollar contract.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...389p-9792c.html

Lineup:
PG-Terrell Brandon/Marcus Taylor/Igor Rakocevic
SG-Wally Szczerbiak/Anthony Peeler
SF-Kevin Garnett/Maurice Evans
PF-Rodney Rogers/Joe Smith
C-Rasho Nesterovic/Marc Jackson/Loren Woods


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Rogers I think would help a lot for the TWolves. He's a scoring threat, and he would be playing alongside Garnett. He's not a great rebounder, but Garnett is. Also, if the TWolves wanted to bump Garnett up to PF for some reason, Rogers could go down to SF.


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

exactly, garnett and rogers are a triple threat, they can play sf,pf, and they could play center if they wanted them to.


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

Rogers in the west would get smoked at C or maybe even PF...Twolves should place KG at pf, and Rogers at sf.

Lineup:
PG-Terrell Brandon/Marcus Taylor/Igor Rakocevic
SG-Wally Szczerbiak/Anthony Peeler
SF-Rodney Rogers/Maurice Evans
PF-Kevin Garnett/Joe Smith
C-Rasho Nesterovic/Marc Jackson/Loren Woods


----------



## 2010Illini (Jul 19, 2002)

I heard he was signing with the Nets.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Nets are offering a 2 year 2.0-2.7M contract, while McHale wants to help the Celtics any way he can, and is trying to get Rodney away from the Atlantic.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

supposedly, rodgers is leaning towards signing with the nets so that he can be reunited with his former teammate, kidd.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

He might after all sign with the Nets. However, I think he will be a great addition to the wolves. He would give them another outside shooter and a veteran to help lead the team. The reason KG doesnt play the 4 is because he is not as built(size wise) as some of the other players at that position. He gets banged around more when he plays the 4. I dont think Rogers could play the 3 because he isnt quick enough to guard most 3's.


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

Too bad- the Twolves are not doing to good and they can't get anybody to come to them


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

*No more attacking posters please. Thanks- Devestata.*


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvefan11</b>!
> *No more attacking posters please. Thanks- Devestata.*


he was attacking me, i was defending myself


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Well, in any case lets stop the attacking guys! I was told by another moderator that you two live on the same block...be nice to each other!


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Anymore please take to PM's. Thanks- Devestata.*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvefan11</b>!
> 
> he was attacking me, i was defending myself


understood! Now please get back on the subject of the thread. Thanks. truebluefan


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

Looks like a war zone!!!!



































:banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey riddler...I love your signature!:laugh:


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> Hey riddler...I love your signature!:laugh:


thanx


----------

